# New to me beater, Alvarez Artist



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Found this in one of the pawnshops I walk through monthly.

It was put out November 26th, and caught my eye on the 29th.

It is likely a Korean, hand made 1996, Alvarez Artist 5080 N, a Thinline Deluxe Fusion model that they made for a few years.

The neck is fat enough and reminds me of my Epiphone Dot, but better. For such a thin body, the notes resonate with loud, articulate, detail, and allow my style of carefree play. It almost plays by itself with a little guidance, or ambition. I am not a strong finger picker, but it easily lends itself to allowing me try with greater success. It easily fits in the daily beater guitar rack in the basement. I bought it to leave out, in the stand, ready to grab.

These were about $1,000 guitars when new, I believe. It has minor issues with the electronics and a boneheaded input jack repair, that I will try to cosmetically improve upon. They readily dropped the asking price and tax about $100, to a price that made me more comfortable. I’m not used to that at this particular pawnshop. They tend to pay little and charge high.

Cosmetics are fine, player wear, frets good, really great neck that takes my lazy electric guitar player attitude well. Nice and light, no setting up required. As beater acoustic, she is ready to play.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks great !

Happy NGD right back at you !


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

So another member has realized the great acoustics from Alvarez. You may call it a beater but these are fine guitars and no doubt, this one has gotten better over time. I believe this one has laminate back and sides with a quality spruce (Sitka) top.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

@Steadfastly, I own a mid eighties K. Yairi, as well.

I usually like a near flawless condition acoustic, and this is a departure for me, buying an acoustic with flaws.

If I would have thought like this years ago, I could have owned several beat up, but great sounding Martin guitars for a fraction of new.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Tone Chaser said:


> @Steadfastly, I own a mid eighties K. Yairi, as well.


Aha! So you're not new to the quality of these guitars.

I seem to remember something about a K. Yairi mentioned on the forum not long ago. Was that yours?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

This model has mahogany back, sides, laminate, and a mahogany neck.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

The Yairi


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have an MD-60, not quite in the K. Yairi league but I would class it with a Martin D-18 any day of the week. I also have a Lowden designed 12 string made by S. Yairi. It is a pretty special guitar that I have only seen one of.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats! That looks like a nice gig ready electric acoustic. Happy NGD!


----------

